# Lincoln Music



## Handel

I just came back from the cinema and I have a typical "what is this music already" question...

So I wonder what is the music played at the theater which Tad Lincoln attends to and where is announced the assassination of Lincoln? 

Thanks


----------



## Handel

Sigh... Damn, I cannot remember that piece from the Lincoln movie. Please, some help.


----------



## Handel

Ok, found an excerpt... sorry for the bad video but it's only the sound that matters... what say you? That theme is haunting me.

https://www.box.com/s/9z1uqf8buobeyeik67ti


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Egmont Overture.


----------



## Handel

Thank you! I was sure I had this piece in my music library but could not remember the composer.


----------

